# Views on Mirdiff?



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone have opinions, good or bad, on 83rd Street or 30b?? Away from flight path I think, close to both malls, anything I should be aware of? Seen a villa there and trying not make a mistake!!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> Does anyone have opinions, good or bad, on 83rd Street or 30b?? Away from flight path I think, close to both malls, anything I should be aware of? Seen a villa there and trying not make a mistake!!! Thanks in advance.


I live in Mirdiff and it's not bad. Granted you can't roll out of bed and in to a bar like you can in the Marina etc., but if you have a family then it's pretty good.

As long as you don't live smack-bang under the flight path the planes are tolerable, plus it only takes 10 minutes to get home from the airport .

Road links are about as good as you can get in Dubai... Emirates Road is right on your door step, as is the Hatta Road. It takes me 25 minutes in normal rush hour traffic to get to Al Quoz, door to door.

If you're a bit tight like me then Ras Al Khor Road or Business Bay Crossing, both linking to Al Khail Road will get you wherever you need to go in the new bits without paying Salik, and Bur Dubai/Deira is a cinch to get to.

Unfortunately the Metro stops in Rashadiya so it's a drive or taxi to get to there, but a Taxi to the futher reaches won't cost much more than 80Dhs, which is a steal if there's a few of you.

Like you say, handy for MCC but Uptown is nothing to write home about. Spinneys, Co-op, Carrefour and Lulu's are all 5 minutes (max) drive away. 

And you get a lot of bang for your buck rent-wise. As for your particular streets, I don't know them so can't comment


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you Garth Vader! I have 3 kids so yes life for us is about family not bars (that time will come again in the future or birthdays!).

The house is not under the flight path, i think......it's near West Zone Supermarket. The villa is in a compunction of 6.

Waking up this morning having digested all last night I think my two concerns are size of pool and lack of sheltered parking.....

Thank you again for your comprehensive reply.

Lx


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

We shall be looking at Mirdif too, are the villas quite modern?

Is it your own pool? Or shared?


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, we just signed all the paperwork today! Yeah! It is a brand new villa (the one next door is for rent!) (that would help your child care LOL)! It's modern enough, clean, spacious. the pool is shared between the 6 or 7 villa within the gate, we are hoping to have use of the pool at school for lengths, and there is one in Mushrif Park for lengths as well, the one at the villa will be for play/fun! 

I was also very happy to hear that waste rubbish is collected from outside the compound very day! Yeah, no more fortnightly wheelie bin maggots!! 

I feel like a McDonalds advert, I'm loving it!!!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> Hi, we just signed all the paperwork today! Yeah! It is a brand new villa (the one next door is for rent!) (that would help your child care LOL)! It's modern enough, clean, spacious. the pool is shared between the 6 or 7 villa within the gate, we are hoping to have use of the pool at school for lengths, and there is one in Mushrif Park for lengths as well, the one at the villa will be for play/fun!
> 
> I was also very happy to hear that waste rubbish is collected from outside the compound very day! Yeah, no more fortnightly wheelie bin maggots!!
> 
> I feel like a McDonalds advert, I'm loving it!!!


Cash in hand do ya  right so how much is this villa? Lol  do you have a link? 

Happy for you, I'll be working near airport so we have given mirdif to relocation agents as an option, my husband possibly has a job interview so hoping he won't be home for long, Although he will be settling our boy and looking at schools lol x


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't think with three of you that you'll need this big! Lol
scroll down to the 5 bed!

http://www.mhmrealestate.com/?m=search&web=1&act=details_web&id=560

L


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> I don't think with three of you that you'll need this big! Lol
> scroll down to the 5 bed!
> 
> http://www.mhmrealestate.com/?m=search&web=1&act=details_web&id=560
> ...


Wow!!!!! I like it, but until husband working out if budget! Jealous!!!!

Can't wait to find ours but will prob be 2 bed in motor city


----------

